# isp config domain problem



## SaschW (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo ich hab da ein Problem mit den domain auf ispconfig hab da 2 stück drauf laufen 

Mein Porblem ist www.recapped-multigaming.de ist die erste die da drüber laufen hab  jetzt hab ich ne 2te drauf gemacht www.shuffle-gaming.de
wen ich jetzt die 2te eingebe leitet er mir die um auf die recap seite wo dran liegt das kann mir da einer weiter helfen 
es ist keine umleitung acktivirt


----------



## ralf-isi (30. Juli 2011)

Bist Du sicher, dass Du alle DNS - Einträge gemacht hast und auch alle richtig sind?
Das hatte ich auch schon und es lag an den 'falschen' Einträgen.

Ich wünsche ein schönes Wochenende
ralf


----------



## greyhound (30. Juli 2011)

Hört sich auch für mich wie ein DNS Problem an. Poste doch mal die Nameservereinträge.


----------

